# How to get rid of mould on leather



## balenciagaluv

Hi ladies,

I just recently noticed that my vintage navy blue YSL wallet had a little patch of mould on it 

Does anyone know a good way to get rid of it?

Help!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

hmm, I've had this problem before an must confess that I did not tackle it completely. I will say that placing the bag in the sun will get rid of the mold, if done very soon after discovering the mold. If not, the mold may come back once conditions are ripe for regrowth.

I have read that you should brush off the mold with a brush outside, apply water-diluted clove bud oil (got this tip from an Aussie website), all sorts. What works for my bag (and yes, I have refused to let it go) is to make sure it gets loads of sun. There is no mold on it in the summer, but if I don't get in some sunshine in the winter months the mold reappears.

Sorry i can't be of more help, but hopefully someone else will come along with better info.

Good luck!


----------



## balenciagaluv

Aluxe said:


> hmm, I've had this problem before an must confess that I did not tackle it completely. I will say that placing the bag in the sun will get rid of the mold, if done very soon after discovering the mold. If not, the mold may come back once conditions are ripe for regrowth.
> 
> I have read that you should brush off the mold with a brush outside, apply water-diluted clove bud oil (got this tip from an Aussie website), all sorts. What works for my bag (and yes, I have refused to let it go) is to make sure it gets loads of sun. There is no mold on it in the summer, but if I don't get in some sunshine in the winter months the mold reappears.
> 
> Sorry i can't be of more help, but hopefully someone else will come along with better info.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your helpful info

I asked my friend and she suggested the same thing as well: put it in the sun and then brush it off with a toothbrush instead and also using soap

I really panicked because I thought that it was going to grow even bigger when I first saw it:shame:

But thanks for your advice and will try it on the weekends when I've got some time


----------



## dmarcus77

What about mildew smell? I have a Borbonese leather bag that smells strongly of mildew and I'm not sure how to get it out.


----------



## Crystalng

Put a bag of baking soda inside ur bag and zip the bag for 2 to 3 days


----------



## bobolo

put it in the sun check on it every half hour ( you donot want it to dry out ) 
coffee beans  also help


----------



## menakaana

baking soda works well against smells...


----------



## bry_dee

Make sure you put extra packets of silica gels when you store it, I too have annual problems with molds on my bags because I live in a tropical country. Whenever the sun shines during the rainy season, I do my best to air them out for about 30 mins under the sun.


----------



## balenciagaluv

Thanks ladies.

I'll definitely try putting it in the sun when the rain stops and the sun comes out. 
Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## dhee_besas

Thanks for sharing


----------



## boyloveslouis

I had mould growing on my vuitton vachetta and i put it in the sun for the day to kill the mold then coated it in a leather protectant wipe.


----------



## BrandedBagsBaby

i have a Chloe red paddington and found mouldy too.  
And eerrrr, i have read all the post but just not sure if i can just wipe it with a wet cloth and then put it under the sun.  
Do you think this is sufficient and success in getting rid of the mould ?
And how about not getting the bag mouldy again ?  With the above procedure, do you think it is alright and 100% not getting back the mould.

Anyone can help me with my problem ?  Just some advice on this please.   Thanks.


----------



## Lotus Blossom

I have had success getting rid of mould by 
wiping over leather goods ( mostly saddles and bridles though) with either very diluted Dettol ( an antiseptic liquid we have here in Australia) or very very diluted Oil of Cloves, a quarter of a teaspoon in 2.1 pints of water ( here 1 litre of water).
Wring out a cloth and wipe over really well. No sun needed, I don't like putting leather in the sun!!


----------



## BrandedBagsBaby

Lotus Blossom said:


> I have had success getting rid of mould by
> wiping over leather goods ( mostly saddles and bridles though) with either very diluted Dettol ( an antiseptic liquid we have here in Australia) or very very diluted Oil of Cloves, a quarter of a teaspoon in 2.1 pints of water ( here 1 litre of water).
> Wring out a cloth and wipe over really well. No sun needed, I don't like putting leather in the sun!!



it was a success ?  Really ?  there are so many post here with results on mouldy.  I wanted to try your solution.  But just afraid that the results will be a negative or disappointed ones.  
Hmmmm.....


----------



## Lotus Blossom

I live in tropical north Australia with humidity levels of 90% for a couple of months at a time and during this time it is non riding time so I have several leather saddles and bridles stored inside and inevitably they get some mould on them. Plus of course my shoes and handbags!!! 

Keeping them really clean helps, plus the silica sachets in and nearby.

I was doing some today, a chamois cloth dipped in a half bucket of water, with a splash of Dettol, wring the cloth out till it is just damp and wipe really well, rinsing the cloth in between if needed. Then let air dry, maybe under a fan. 
When the leather is super dry I slather leather balsam on, BUT I am sure that is not for your fabulous handbags. 
So you would then replenish the leather with whatever your manufacturer recommended.
The Dettol or Oil of Cloves kills the mould spores, like the sun does, but the sun is very drying to leather.
If you're unsure of this method, just try a little on a place you can't see, especially on highly coloured leathers.
I have never done it on super expensive handbags, I don't have any like that unfortunately, so I can't guarantee you anything as far as they go, but I do my normal bags and shoes.
Just make sure you use tiny bits of Dettol etc and use a chamois cloth and wring out well, you are hardly wetting the leather at all, basically just picking up all the mould spores and killing them, unlike brushing which just relocates them


----------



## BrandedBagsBaby

Lotus Blossom said:


> I live in tropical north Australia with humidity levels of 90% for a couple of months at a time and during this time it is non riding time so I have several leather saddles and bridles stored inside and inevitably they get some mould on them. Plus of course my shoes and handbags!!!
> 
> Keeping them really clean helps, plus the silica sachets in and nearby.
> 
> I was doing some today, a chamois cloth dipped in a half bucket of water, with a splash of Dettol, wring the cloth out till it is just damp and wipe really well, rinsing the cloth in between if needed. Then let air dry, maybe under a fan.
> When the leather is super dry I slather leather balsam on, BUT I am sure that is not for your fabulous handbags.
> So you would then replenish the leather with whatever your manufacturer recommended.
> The Dettol or Oil of Cloves kills the mould spores, like the sun does, but the sun is very drying to leather.
> If you're unsure of this method, just try a little on a place you can't see, especially on highly coloured leathers.
> I have never done it on super expensive handbags, I don't have any like that unfortunately, so I can't guarantee you anything as far as they go, but I do my normal bags and shoes.
> Just make sure you use tiny bits of Dettol etc and use a chamois cloth and wring out well, you are hardly wetting the leather at all, basically just picking up all the mould spores and killing them, unlike brushing which just relocates them



I see...you are doing it today on the mould spores.   Thanks for letting me know the "how and what to do" here in this forum. 
Even my friend telling me just to put some bit of water, and once it dry out, just scrub it with a leather protection.   

If i were to do it like what she said, i need to buy a bottle of the leather protection online errrm, maybe.  But also wonder if after all these done to the bag, will the bag be in good condition or worst ?  errm....am unsure on this. :wondering

I want to save my money by just doing the simplest thing like washing with a cloth, bit of dettol and ya, dry under the sun.   hmmm.....:shame:


----------



## cotinara

Wish I had seen this post before I took to using bleach on my leather bag after mold came back on the inside and corners the third time. No damage done surprisingly and it hasn't come back for a while now


----------



## leatherman

OK I've used this product called "MILDEW OFF" and It has worked great for me. We have lots of customers who come in with bags with this type of condition. 
"This CHLORINE FREE PRODUCT NOT ONLY CLEANS MILDEW BUT ALSO DEODORIZES. MADE FROM BIODEGRADABLE EXTRACTS. SAFE TO USE ON MOST ITEMS. THIS IS A GREAT PRODUCT TO USE ON BAGS. WORKS ON CANVAS VINYL, LEATHER CLOTH EXCT"
I've purchased mine through Ohio Travel Bag  
www.ohiotravelbag.com
but I think you have to have a store front to buy from them. i dont know call them if you are interested.


----------



## MishMish

Am gonna follow the suggestions on this thread to treat one of my MK bags that was in the closet way too long. Hopefully, something will work coz it's one of my faves.


----------



## ame

While Im not sure it's ideal for leather, hydrogen peroxide and ammonia are both killers for mold, as is tea tree oil. If you have access to 10-15% peroxide (40V clear clairoxide liquid hair developer is 12%) that on mold will foam right up and kill it. It might however bleach whatever its on, so that's something I'd use cautiously.  Ammonia and Tea Tree Oil also kill it, but won't bleach.


----------



## 50n1a

I better let my bags out for a sun-tan every now and then and store silica gel inside the bags! By the way anyone know where I can buy silica gels?


----------

